# non-Noah Ridleys?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Are they all harsh riding and stiff like the Noah? I would like comment on the ride, quality control since its not popular in US.


----------



## skleins (May 19, 2010)

*Excalibur*

I've got an Excalibur and the ride quality is very smooth whilst not being noodly at all, and the frame (XS) comes in at under 1000gms. I've recently been put off getting a noah due to reports of it being overly stiff.

I've been really pleased with it light,compliant and responsive too - In my opinion, an extremely underated ride!


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I've got a couple thousand miles on my Damocles RS and find the ride to be even smoother than my steel bikes. The front is noticeably stiffer with the tapered head tube which I notice in sprints and downhills but it doesn't bother me when cruising at all, I count this feature as a good thing and something I'd look for in future bikes. I would bet that the ISP version rides a little harsher - at least that's what I've read and what certain pros have said. I am running a fizik carbon post, carbon rail aliante, carbon handlebar and Al stem, Record 11 gruppo and typically HED Ardennes LT hoops. Can't be happier with the geometry and ride. Hands down the best factory bike I've ever owned and tied with my favorite custom bike. First ride on it felt like I'd already had 10K miles on it in terms of being instantly comfortable - a lot of that due to the setup and geometry being dialed, but for sure the frame isn't hurting any.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

skleins said:


> I've got an Excalibur and the ride quality is very smooth whilst not being noodly at all, and the frame (XS) comes in at under 1000gms. I've recently been put off getting a noah due to reports of it being overly stiff.
> 
> I've been really pleased with it light,compliant and responsive too - In my opinion, an extremely underated ride!


one way to burn rubber


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

I had an excaliber for awhile. Pretty basic ride. Solid. Predictable. Stiff front end. Nice bike. Great value. ALlso a Compact for awhile. Great aluminum bike. Nice stiff bottom bracket, but a really smooth ride. Surprising for a budget frame. Highly recommend it. Helium, which I've had for maybe 4 years. This is the diggity. Great all around bike. Really great. You can lay down some huge miles on crappy pavement, excellent climber, and very good sprinting. Not the tightest rear end, but it is as good if not better than most (but there certainly are better) Crashed it really hard once. Nothing broke..but the reputation is not that super. I like the bike. I think it's a very good price, for an excellent bike, with a cool racing pedigree, and you don't see them everywhere. I'd absolutely recommend Ridley with little hesitation, especially the aluminum versions. I'm not a big fan of the Noah. I think it looks goofy, and while it's crazy fast, the ride is miserable, like getting punched in your kidneys for 2 hours. Plus the biggest knob I know rides one, so they always make me think of him. And I hate him.


----------



## since17 (Aug 8, 2008)

Stiffness is in the eye(?) of the beholder, which is dependent on what you're used to riding. I was on an aluminum Trek for 10 years before this spring, when I got a Ridley Damocles (non-ISP version). (Am overdue for posting pix.) The difference is amazing. I noticed the difference the very first time I got it home and went over some of the bumps I'd gotten used to over the decade on the Trek. And, now having gotten used to the Damocles, I've ridden the Trek once since then and I felt kind of beat up at the end. 

I would have loved the Helium but the Damocles was already a financial stretch.


----------

